# NYFW - M.A.C Autumn/Winter '11 Daily face chart thread



## Janice (Feb 11, 2011)

A repository for the daily facecharts from NY and London Fashion Week.  New York Fashion Week Autumn/Winter 2011  *Thursday Feb 10* 2011 - http://goo.gl/AO8SK *Friday Feb 11* 2011 - http://goo.gl/xjxxH *Saturday Feb 12* 2011 - http://goo.gl/nastq *Sunday Feb 13* 2011 - http://goo.gl/HL5WS *Monday Feb 14* 2011 http://goo.gl/vkSA9 *Tuesday Feb 15* 2011 http://goo.gl/4hjRa *Wednesday Feb 16* 2011 http://goo.gl/crIRo  London Fashion Week Autumn/Winter 2011  *Friday Feb 18th* 2011 http://goo.gl/sLD1m *Saturday Feb 19th* 2011 http://goo.gl/eV4ff *Sunday Feb 20th* 2011 http://goo.gl/ddUnI *Monday Feb 21st* 2011 http://goo.gl/bAymS *Tuesday Feb 22nd* 2011 http://goo.gl/sP9DB  Milan Fashion Week Autumn/Winter 2011  *Wednesday Feb 23rd* 2011 http://goo.gl/SSKQp *Thursday Feb 24th* 2011 http://goo.gl/wkaip *Friday Feb 25th* 2011 http://goo.gl/vyYdt *Saturday Feb 26th* 2011 http://goo.gl/xNTGC


----------



## OctoberViolet (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh man! Prince Noir lipstick will be mine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And also Runaway Red lipstick will be mine. I am now adding Diva lipstick & cream eyeshadows to my wishlist. I can't wait to find out more!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 14, 2011)

ooh pro long wear eyeshadow


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 22, 2011)

looks like there will be lots of awesome products released this fall!


----------



## kikidkilla (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow! Those are really awesome.


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Feb 23, 2011)

gorgeous! I'm excited for sure!


----------



## OctoberViolet (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow. These newer ones are wild!!! The only thing that has peeked my interest right now is the blue/black
mix pots. I'd prefer a blue-black lipstick to be honest. Maybe in time.


----------



## Folie (Feb 25, 2011)

I want the Runway Red lipstick.


----------



## hue22 (Feb 27, 2011)

So many goodies! Looking forward to those Pro Longwear Shadows. I wonder how those would be any different than normal pigmented shadows.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Mar 2, 2011)

Oooh, I just noticed that Peachstock will be coming back!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Yay for awesome repromotes!!


----------



## queen_kitty (Mar 12, 2011)

I love the names of the new items!  I can't wait to see the collection that Prince Noir comes from, sounds like a dark and romantic Victorian inspired collection, which would be right up my alley!



JennsJewelz said:


> Oooh, I just noticed that Peachstock will be coming back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	Isn't Peachstock a permanent PRO item?


----------



## iva01 (Mar 13, 2011)

Does anyone know which is this lipstick?? I'm looking for something like that for such a long time..it seems so creamy and NOT shiny hhiihihi images/d/d5/200x200px-LL-d5a0cbd0_jenni_kayne_aw_2011.jpg


----------



## OctoberViolet (Mar 13, 2011)

*I'm with you Iva01. I really like that color & would love to know what it is.  Hergreyness? Anyone? 



*




iva01 said:


> Does anyone know which is this lipstick?? I'm looking for something like that for such a long time..it seems so creamy and NOT shiny hhiihihi images/d/d5/200x200px-LL-d5a0cbd0_jenni_kayne_aw_2011.jpg


----------



## queen_kitty (Mar 14, 2011)

I might be mistaken, but I believe its Candy Yum Yum from the upcoming Quite Cute collection.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Mar 14, 2011)

Tx queen_kitty. I had thought that "maybe" it was candy yum yum, but wasn't sure.


----------



## iva01 (Mar 15, 2011)

tnx )))


----------



## iva01 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank youu soo much   but they don't have it on e bay or? -.-'


----------



## iva01 (Mar 15, 2011)

when it comes to the store there in US.. ? is there a possibility that one of you buy me one  and send me to croatia, because we don't have mac here...?  maybe it's a stupid question but i want that lipstick so badlyy..and i saw that it will be a limited edition..so there is no other way for me to buy it...


----------

